# MS660 Bar Length



## AaronB (Mar 15, 2012)

Stihl only recommends up to a 36" bar for the MS660, and I have a 36" for milling. I now need a longer bar for some special cuts (large tree), granted I won't use it to often but it will come in handy from time to time.

What bar length can I get that the 660 will handle okay. 42", 48"?

and

where can I get a longer bar?


----------



## HorseFaller (Mar 15, 2012)

I worked for an arborist that had a 42" on his 660. I didn't run it so I can't help on power or pull help. But he swore by it. I would try Baileys or Madsen's for bar pricing. Every once in awhile you can get lucky on the bay.


----------



## AaronB (Mar 15, 2012)

HorseFaller said:


> I worked for an arborist that had a 42" on his 660. I didn't run it so I can't help on power or pull help. But he swore by it. I would try Baileys or Madsen's for bar pricing. Every once in awhile you can get lucky on the bay.



I did find a 42" on Baileys with chain, I also found a 50" but it was over twice as much and just the bar. I think 42" will work, I will do a bit more searching before I buy tomorrow.


----------



## BobL (Mar 16, 2012)

42" is about the most you'd want to consider for a 660. While it could pull a 48" , cutting would be sloooowwww.


----------



## Pagie (Mar 16, 2012)

*44" bar*

I have a 44" bar I use for milling Mountain Ash. A fairly hard wood. It works ok, I have a 36" bar too but it is too short.


----------



## AaronB (Mar 16, 2012)

Pagie said:


> I have a 44" bar I use for milling Mountain Ash. A fairly hard wood. It works ok, I have a 36" bar too but it is too short.



thanks, will have to see if I cand find a 44" for my saw, didn't do a quick search, if not i will just go with the 42"


----------



## gemniii (Mar 16, 2012)

View attachment 229210


AaronB said:


> Stihl only recommends up to a 36" bar for the MS660, and I have a 36" for milling. I now need a longer bar for some special cuts (large tree), granted I won't use it to often but it will come in handy from time to time.
> 
> What bar length can I get that the 660 will handle okay. 42", 48"?
> 
> ...


Questions:
What mods have you done to your 660?
What are you using for a mill and how many inches do you plan on getting into the wood?
What type of wood?
My 660's both have mods (see sig). When I put the DP muffler on my first one there was a noticeable difference.
I bought a 42" bar, I've been able to use both 660's w/ the 42" bar and sharp ripping chain (didn't buy regular in 42" loops) BURIED in cutting a red maple stump without them bogging down. The biggest I've milled is about 24", like butter.
As to type of wood, cutting soft pine is far different from some of BobL's wood that's like steel.

If you've got a good muff mod or an Aussie saw or a ported modded saw I expect you might be able to pull 44" of ripping chain doing say a 38" cut in a medium North America hardwood. 


You should do a muff mod anyways, LET YOUR SAWS BREATHE!!

And while I'm on on the subject AUXILLARY OILER for the mill and if your picky a high output oiler for the saw. Stihl is REAL stingy with the 660 oilers. They design their chain AND oilers so you get just the right amount (too little) oil. Any other chain and it's not enough.





Obligatory pretty picture.


----------

